# Any good techno songs out there?



## onfireman (Jan 26, 2010)

I just wondered if there was any good techno songs. 
I'm a DJ, if you're wondering. I'm working on a megamix that is in the works. Any suggestions?


----------



## Bittertooth (Jan 26, 2010)

What kinds of techno are you looking for?


----------



## Bando (Jan 26, 2010)

Freezepop's parlez-vous freezepop is awesome. All of deadmau5's stuff is great, and I like basshunter and DJ Steve porter.


----------



## onfireman (Jan 26, 2010)

We'll if you need the specifics? 
I need something "Handz Up!" or Hardstyle.
My artists that I like would consist of many.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jan 27, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Freezepop's parlez-vous freezepop is awesome. All of *deadmau5*'s stuff is great, and I like basshunter and DJ Steve porter.


 
They aren't big around San Antonio yet. But I just introduced half of my school to them with a boombox before school.


----------



## Bando (Jan 27, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> They aren't big around San Antonio yet. But I just introduced half of my school to them with a boombox before school.



 I've been doing that wig some of my crappy old speakers with headphone jacks, since we have finals this week. Great music to do homework to also.


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 27, 2010)

Ramp! (The Logical Song) by Scooter is a sick mix. lol Guilty pleasure.


----------



## BladeWolf (Jan 27, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Ramp! (The Logical Song) by Scooter is a sick mix. lol Guilty pleasure.



I second that.  Also check Can You by Basshunter, Always Hardcore by Scooter, or Nessaja by Scooter also.  I have so much techno music it's insane.  Here's a small list of stuff I can recommend (pulls out box of cd's)

Transmutator : Scratcher (DJ Rib Mix)  -  Happy Hardcore Essentials by DJ Rib
Cellblock-X : House of Paint (Happy Club Edit)  -  same album
Sandstorm orOut Of Control - Darude
Gotta have some 2 Unlimited in there  -  Get Ready 4 This/No Limit
Bassgasm (Ultimate Woofer Test) - Techmaster P.E.B. 
Jimmy Goldschmitz vs. Peter Lutz - Horizon
Aquagen _ Hard To Say I'm Sorry
ATC - Around The World
anything by DJ I/O
Kate Ryan - Desenchantee (awesome song)
DJ Sunbeam - The First Rebirth
ATB - 9AM (Till I Come) always gets a party going


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 27, 2010)

Aiii Shot the DJ is good too.


----------



## Apoc666 (Jan 28, 2010)

Does Blutengel count?


----------



## BladeWolf (Jan 29, 2010)

E-Type is good (True Believer and Eurofighter are my favs)


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Jan 29, 2010)

Only techno I've ever let grace my precious ears was The Flashbulb.  And I only do that when I'm being spr srs in my games.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jan 29, 2010)

HAVA NAGILA ×”×‘×” × ×’×™×œ×”
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p7fB06S8Bq8

Or Oforia, Infected Mushroom, or generally psytrance.


----------



## peacheskawaii (Jan 30, 2010)

if you want classic french house, try david guetta. come come baby, come be my toyfriend, let me play with youuuuu o/`


----------



## RoseHexwit (Jan 30, 2010)

I really, really like "Seduction: Vocal Remix." It's on DDR: Supernova 2.

I have a link somewhere...ah-ha!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mTnr-nnp5LY


----------



## BladeWolf (Jan 30, 2010)

Check out ParagonX9 - Infiltration.  It's one of my favorite songs right now.  Sounds like something out of an anime or Matrix movie.  Going to bring it with me next time I go play some laser tag lol.


----------

